# Too much cure in a dry rub.



## chatmaker93 (Mar 15, 2016)

We used a whole bottle of curing salt for 20 pounds of pork belly. The bottle directions said to use two teaspoons per ten pounds, but we thought it said Tablespoons. It has been curing for 30 days in the fridge.  What can we do to save the meat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm not sure you can save it. That is so much more than recommended, it sounds really unsafe to me.

This question is better answered by Chef Jimmy J. If he doesn't see this please PM him.

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2016)

Pitch it.

Also curing for 30 days?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 16, 2016)

Using Tablespoons instead of teaspoons you took it from 156ppm to 430-470ppm, depending on how full the Tbs was. There is added Salt but you would have to eat about 7 pounds of that bacon in one sitting to reach a Toxic 22mg per Kilo of body weight. You don't need to toss it. Since you are using a Dry Rub to cure it, you are still under the MAX of 625ppm. Give it a good soaking overnight, changing the water a couple of times, and you should be fine...JJ

Info on Toxicity... http://conservancy.umn.edu/bitstream/handle/11299/50792/00974.pdf?sequence


----------

